# Passed my blue belt!



## skribs (Jun 10, 2019)

This weekend I tested for my blue belt and passed!

I feel like I barely passed.  There's a series of 3 moves from the white belt that I still have trouble on bigger people.  I struggled on a few of the higher belt ones as well.

However, I did demonstrate that I know the material, and I demonstrated my ability to improvise when things don't quite go according to plan.  A few of my improvisations, my Master seemed impressed by.  I think that's what allowed me to pass.

I'll be taking a break from Hapkido for a few months, so I'm glad I was able to get this test out of the way before that.  Otherwise it might not be until next year before I was caught back up and ready to test again.


----------



## wab25 (Jun 10, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 10, 2019)

Congratulations


----------



## Buka (Jun 10, 2019)

Good work, Skribs.


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Jun 10, 2019)

VERY NICE, GOOD JOB!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 10, 2019)

Congratulations!

Keep practicing until you can get back in to it, as I know you will.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 11, 2019)

Awesome, congrats skribs that's great to hear, well done!


----------



## skribs (Jun 11, 2019)

oftheherd1 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Keep practicing until you can get back in to it, as I know you will.



We'll see.  I will have increased responsibilities in my Taekwondo school during that time, which is why I'm taking the break.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 11, 2019)

Nice work. It'll be interesting to see how those trouble spots are after the break. Sometimes the rust that builds up when we're away from them changes how we look at things that were giving us trouble.


----------



## Orion Nebula (Jun 12, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## Gweilo (Jun 25, 2019)

Congrats, a rest is as good as a change.


----------



## CKB (Jun 30, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## dvcochran (Jun 30, 2019)

Congratulations. A break can really do good sometimes.


----------



## skribs (Jul 21, 2019)

I got my belt yesterday!  Due to a bunch of things we didn't have class after I passed my test until today.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 21, 2019)

skribs said:


> I got my belt yesterday!  Due to a bunch of things we didn't have class after I passed my test until today.


Don't poke anybody's eye out with that new belt.


----------



## skribs (Jul 21, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> Don't poke anybody's eye out with that new belt.



Whoopsie.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 21, 2019)

skribs said:


> Whoopsie.


Too late? Those durned things should come with a warning label.


----------



## skribs (Jul 21, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> Too late? Those durned things should come with a warning label.



That's actually the part that poked him in the eye.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jul 21, 2019)

Noooiiiiiice!!! And for some of my earlier belts, when I was uncertain of my belt size, could almost guarantee that I'd get hit in my own face with my belt (AND eye a couple of times) every time we did hiza ganmen geri (knee kick straight up).


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 22, 2019)

_Simon_ said:


> Noooiiiiiice!!! And for some of my earlier belts, when I was uncertain of my belt size, could almost guarantee that I'd get hit in my own face with my belt (AND eye a couple of times) every time we did hiza ganmen geri (knee kick straight up).


How long were those belt ends, man????


----------



## _Simon_ (Jul 22, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> How long were those belt ends, man????


SOOO long... clearly didn't know what belt size to choose on my grading slip, and even tried to wear/wrap it in different ways, but it was either far too short or far too long haha..


----------

